# Best no-frills bank account?



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi everyone

I will be relocating from Germany to Hong Kong pretty soon and am wondering which local bank I should open an account with.

Citibank, HSBC and Standard Chartered are on my shortlist.

I can't really tell their offers apart from the info they provide on their websites so I was hoping that I could learn about experiences with and opinions on these banks on here.

I just want a basic account into which my local salary will go and out of which my rent and other expenses will go. Debit and credit card would be nice.

Any input is greatly appreciated.

Best

Phil


----------



## Kingkong3 (Jan 15, 2014)

HSBC has lots of hidden cost. I will choose Standard Chartered as they have good offers on credit card and have good customer service.


----------



## aebarneshk (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd agree with kingkong3, I've chosen Standard Charted as unlike the other banks I looked at they don't require you to have a minimum amount in your account, I think HSBC and Bank of China were both asking for a minimum of $10,000 when I enquired but S.C. really is about as no-frills as it gets.


----------



## WordlyExpat (Feb 25, 2014)

I have an account at both Hang Seng Bank and HSBC. HSBC requires a minimum balance but Hang Seng offers an ATM Savings account that comes with an ATM card and no monthly balance for no monthly fee. I have this account and it has served me well for 6 years. Only downside is that they do charge a fee for cash withdrawals inside the branch at the counter, but using the ATM is free.


----------

